# ETAR Denton Hill 2015 VIDEO



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Well here is my video of this years ETAR @ Denton Hill 

I was blessed this year to have the Turners Joel and BODIE fly in to my home and be my guest 

We camped behind my buddy Rays Cabin a Denton and we had a blast 

I'm in a hurry to get to work so.......much more to come and many pics also 

One thing I did notice this year besides the great attendance and great people was that there was a tremendous level of shooting 

So to get things started 

Here we go


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome video, got me all fired up to go shooting. Cheers Roscoe


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Great time, best year ever for weather.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Great video JP, looks like a great bunch of people to shoot with. Thanks for posting...:thumbs_up


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

great stuff


----------



## Shigjetari (May 5, 2015)

Awesome video as always Joe! Great time with my old and new friends
I wanna go back and shoot again....enjoyed every minute...
Hope we have another gathering this year! 

Cheers, 

G


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kegan's follow through is amazing. Rock solid.

Great video as usual. Always seem to find the best music to fit. Good job! 

What bow was Joel shooting? Guessing a VPA or Morrison?


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the video Joe. Looked like a good time and some great shooting!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great video. Thanks for sharing

Good luck at the Muzzy shoot. Wish I was going


----------



## Fnfe (Jul 14, 2015)

Great video Joe, thanks for sharing. Great people, great shooting, I had a blast!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Doofy_13 said:


> Kegan's follow through is amazing. Rock solid.
> 
> Great video as usual. Always seem to find the best music to fit. Good job!
> 
> What bow was Joel shooting? Guessing a VPA or Morrison?


He was shooting two bows 

Both set up for a thumb ring 

Both VPA risers with Ukkha limbs

One was a right handed bow that he anchored on his face 

The other was a left handed bow shot right handed with a traditional asiatic behind the head style anchor 

He will be along shortly to expound  





Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## SNIPER10 (Apr 18, 2008)

Doofy 13,

When I shoot a right handed riser, I shoot a VPA Vapor riser with Uukha HX 10 limbs. Easton ACC 3-49/390 arrows with 200 grain points. That bow pulls about 46 lbs at 28 but I shoot it at 29 so its just a bit more. I shoot the right handed bow with a modified thumb tab/glove. When I shoot a left handed riser, I shoot a VPA Vapor with Uukha VX 1000 X curve limbs. I shoot Black Eagle X Impact arrows with outserts and a 250 grain point. It makes for about 26% FOC and they fly like a dream. I shoot the left handed riser with a brass thumb ring. I am pulling that bow about 30.5 inches and the bow is only 56 inches in length. It is definitely putting the Uukhas to the test!!!!

Joel Turner
IRONMINDHUNTING.COM


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Great time as always


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Good stuff as usual Joe....sorry I missed it but good to see George with the clicker.....looks like a different shooter!!!!


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Doofy_13 said:


> Kegan's follow through is amazing. Rock solid.
> 
> Great video as usual. Always seem to find the best music to fit. Good job!
> 
> What bow was Joel shooting? Guessing a VPA or Morrison?


Not sure who is who but I thought the guy in the red bandana and red shirt had a nice shooting style and follow through. All of the styles made me realize that I shoot to fast and don't anchor long enough, 1/2 second at anchor would be long for me.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> Great time as always


Always great to see you and Sebastian 

Wish you could of stayed longer


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yohon said:


> Good stuff as usual Joe....sorry I missed it but good to see George with the clicker.....looks like a different shooter!!!!


John 

I was so impressed with George 

He is a great shoot and not many snap shooters impress me but he knows where he wants yo take his shooting and a am confident he will crush it 

He's a strong great young guy 

George really impressed the hell out of me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

RoscoeP23 said:


> Not sure who is who but I thought the guy in the red bandana and red shirt had a nice shooting style and follow through. All of the styles made me realize that I shoot to fast and don't anchor long enough, 1/2 second at anchor would be long for me.


Roscoe 

His name is Gentian and we call him G  

He is from Canada and he should impress you 

He is standing next to Dewayne Martin in this pic from last weeks Trad Worlds  



I meet him in a Rod Jenkins course a few years ago and he is a good friend and awesome shooter 

I am so very fortunate to be able to shoot with guys like this


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

great video editing as usual, wish i had some friends who would go to the range with me like that, im usually just by myself unless im at a competition


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

JP , Great vid as usual! What kind of longbow is Ray shooting? GREG


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

JP, thanks for the info about G and thanks for the great video, I will be watching it more than once.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> JP , Great vid as usual! What kind of longbow is Ray shooting? GREG


In the video I believe it is his Centaur


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

RoscoeP23 said:


> JP, thanks for the info about G and thanks for the great video, I will be watching it more than once.


This is Kegan 

He makes Omega Longbows


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Calvin impersonating a Cape Buffalo ........just sayin  



The lovely Miss Kegan


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great video- didn't feel any need to fast froward to the good parts- whole thing was good-


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Great video thanks for posting!

Fantastic capture of why we do what we do, and whilst I have never attended an archery event of that scale, the shooting, the smiles and the friendships I know all about!

Good work on the editing too, you're getting rather good at that!

Keep at it Joe, you're a credit to this sport


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys are way to kind  

Archery is a wonderful sport but the people make it great


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow! What a great video Joe! Looks like everyone had a good time! And that was some awesome shooting all around!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Holee (Jul 27, 2012)

Great video Joe. Always enjoy watching them. BTW....what is the music in the background?


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Star work JP!!

Its a massive challenge to remember to take pics whilst trying to enjoy yourself... and then the editing!! Top shelf!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you all 

The music is a random epic type theme that will not get pulled on UTube 

It would suck to put that much work into a video and than have it pulled down the road for copyright infringement 

Music is always a hard part bit when done right it pulls you along and puts more feeling Into the video


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

JParanee said:


> He was shooting two bows
> 
> Both set up for a thumb ring
> 
> ...





SNIPER10 said:


> Doofy 13,
> 
> When I shoot a right handed riser, I shoot a VPA Vapor riser with Uukha HX 10 limbs. Easton ACC 3-49/390 arrows with 200 grain points. That bow pulls about 46 lbs at 28 but I shoot it at 29 so its just a bit more. I shoot the right handed bow with a modified thumb tab/glove. When I shoot a left handed riser, I shoot a VPA Vapor with Uukha VX 1000 X curve limbs. I shoot Black Eagle X Impact arrows with outserts and a 250 grain point. It makes for about 26% FOC and they fly like a dream. I shoot the left handed riser with a brass thumb ring. I am pulling that bow about 30.5 inches and the bow is only 56 inches in length. It is definitely putting the Uukhas to the test!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the replies guys. I've always had my eye on the Vapor risers so I might have to just bite the bullet and get one. The orange is very sharp looking too. I have to say I think shooting the left handed riser anchored behind your ear like that is very impressive seeing I have a hard time shooting as it is lol. Joel, you sure are shooting a lot of weight up front. Have to be one heck of a shot to judge yardages and compensate for arrow drop!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Good show Mr. Joe...inspirational stuff.

At least I had enough time there to do what I said I would...and you made my day...much appreciated. 

I got away without buying another bow...but Big Jim had what I "needed" so I didn't leave empty handed. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rickstix said:


> Good show Mr. Joe...inspirational stuff.
> 
> At least I had enough time there to do what I said I would...and you made my day...much appreciated.
> 
> I got away without buying another bow...but Big Jim had what I "needed" so I didn't leave empty handed. Enjoy, Rick.


Rick 

So glad we got to meet and I just wish we could of shot together my friend 

Next time


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice video. Great shoot. Left me physically drained from all the hiking, shooting, and BS'ing in the evening. For me, It is the best archery event of the year and something I look forward to every year. Good times with good people.

Now I have to refuel for next weekend, lol.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Nice video. Great shoot. Left me physically drained from all the hiking, shooting, and BS'ing in the evening. For me, It is the best archery event of the year and something I look forward to every year. Good times with good people.
> 
> Now I have to refuel for next weekend, lol.


Tony 

I love ya buddy and I am so glad we have a great group 

Joel commented on how well you shoot 

You are gonna be a force to reckon with at the Muzzy ...... I'm just wishing you would shoot a longbow so we wouldn't be in the same class


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

JP, just wondering what type of rests most of the people you were with were using, off the shelf or elevated rests like flippers etc. any plungers? Another question, if I want to learn to gap shoot would longer arrows make it easier? Thanks for your help, Cheers Roscoe


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Roscoe 

Most were shooting off the shelf that I shot with 

I'm not a conscious gap shooter I'm what you would call a subconscious gap shooter  most call that instinctive but I do t really care for the term 

But to answer your question yes a longer arrow can lead to smaller gaps so yes it should be better in spcertain situations 

I would be more comfortable having a dedicated Gap shooter answer that question thou


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Super job Joe. I think Joel is a Super instructor and a great guy to talk too.
Dan


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Super job Joe. I think Joel is a Super instructor and a great guy to talk too.
> Dan


Thanks Dan 

He is a great guy 

He is very respected in his law enforcement and firearms trainng roles and I do believe shooting is shooting


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Hi Roscoe
> 
> Most were shooting off the shelf that I shot with
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply JP, Cheers Roscoe


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Super awesome video. Wish I could've been there.


----------

